# Machine made and short/mixed filler



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Why is it that machine made and short or mixed filler Cigars seem to be universally frowned upon?

Seems to me that if all the same leaves are used throughout that it wouldn't make any difference. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried to enjoy them.
Believe me I would have loved to save the money.
Many like them I personally do not.
IMHO Life is too short for.
Cheap Cigars Cars or Women.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not sure that "universally frowned upon" is the right term. I think long filler hand made are be preferred by most because they tend to be more complex with better flavor profiles. On the other hand there is a real place for mixed filler sticks due to the value the represent.

I always have a box or three of Jose, L Piedra cigars on hand. I smoke a lot of them. They are great to smoke and share. They are inexpensive, taste is okay, in fact are more than okay. If you have to toss it t isn't a big deal. If someone crushes it out half way through, who cares.

There is a real place for mixed filler sticks in humidor. In the winter one of my go to sticks are the JLP Petite Cazador. In the summer the longer JLP Cazador is a great yard gar. At around $2 a stick why not.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> I'm not sure that "universally frowned upon" is the right term. I think long filler hand made are be preferred by most because they tend to be more complex with better flavor profiles. On the other hand there is a real place for mixed filler sticks due to the value the represent.
> 
> I always have a box or three of Jose, L Piedra cigars on hand. I smoke a lot of them. They are great to smoke and share. They are inexpensive, taste is okay, in fact are more than okay. If you have to toss it t isn't a big deal. If someone crushes it out half way through, who cares.
> 
> There is a real place for mixed filler sticks in humidor. In the winter one of my go to sticks are the JLP Petite Cazador. In the summer the longer JLP Cazador is a great yard gar. At around $2 a stick why not.


AS Always awesome pic!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Short fillers are floor sweepings or a lower quality leaf off of the plant. 
Some people don’t care. Great for yard gars or walking the dog smokes. 
My home/herd cigar time is different. Relaxed and time to get into the stick. No room for a compromise of quality. 
OTOH, for my ride to work, I have a Davidoff platinum cigarillo. About 70 cents and I find it delicious and perfect for the situation. 
Smoke what you like, like what you smoke.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

As the self proclaimed king of the short fillers, I gotta agree with Ron. They have their place. Not exactly a sittin around a fire contemplating life kinda smoke. But it is nice when you forget it in the fairway, you're not out 10$. I'm never without JLPs or Quints. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm taking the 5th on this one.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Just to clarify, I'm certainly not putting these down at all. I smoke and enjoy a fair number of short/mixed fillers and machine mades, especially the jlp petit cazadores and Cazadores and machine made Cigarillos sized smokes

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rondo said:


> Short fillers are floor sweepings or a lower quality leaf off of the plant.
> Some people don’t care. Great for yard gars or walking the dog smokes.
> My home/herd cigar time is different. Relaxed and time to get into the stick. No room for a compromise of quality.
> OTOH, for my ride to work, I have a Davidoff platinum cigarillo. About 70 cents and I find it delicious and perfect for the situation.
> Smoke what you like, like what you smoke.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

